# Your breeds?



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I am one day considering purchasing pedigree breed cats to show and eventually breed (I am talking 3 years min though). I'm really fond of the idea of an Ocicat because they're supposedly good pets which would be the main purpose of any animal in my home.

Just because I'm nosy - what breed do you have and what made you chose it?

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

That's an easy one to answer 

Siamese and Orientals, although we don't often breed Siams now. We started off with a Siamese but the moment we were offered our first 2 Orientals (a Black Tortie and a Havana), we were totally and utterly addicted and now have a house full of them  I originally chose the Siamese because I had them as pets years ago, and I love the look of them and their intelligent nature. The Oriental's are twice everything the Siamese are i.e. twice as gorgeous, twice as talkative, twice as loving, twice as demanding, twice as clever, twice as naughty, they are perfection on 4 legs. I could not ever imagine my life without the Ori's, it doesn't bear thinking about. They love human and feline companionship, get on well with dogs, and there is never a dull moment when sharing your home with an Ori   My ultimate aim is that in 5 years' time I am breeding Orientals only and no Siamese which is easier said than done. 

Have I bored you yet lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Ragdolls, as they are Indoor cats, lost a few mogs on the road  
and they love every one, very trusting, they are like little dogs in cats bodies, they also love the companionship and fuss from all,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Easy for me the longhairs, my first ever moggie in my first ever own home was a Persian cross from a rescue in Bolton. She ended up being hit by a car and I still have nightmares about it yet. So, yeah its Persians for me all the way but you have to be dedicated and prepared for the high maintenance. The constant grooming and eye cleaning that they need. I would love to move into exotics as well because I just love the face shape on both of these breeds.....................................


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh as Linda said as well, must say i feel so secure now that all my cats are bred and reared to live indoors...........................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Siamese for us also and of course Foreign WhitesBecause they are naughty,love to chat and are ultra intelligentNot a lot unlike myself-oh and modest too


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I never said you were gobby, pmsl!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> Ragdolls, as they are Indoor cats, lost a few mogs on the road
> and they love every one, very trusting, they are like little dogs in cats bodies, they also love the companionship and fuss from all,


i have a raggie too, totally laid back, brill with my autistic child!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I never said you were gobby, pmsl!


I should hope not lady-i know how shy and retiring you areNOTHow's your Summer diddling??


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I breed modern type siamese and orientals. I love all red series siamese and oris and ornamental blacks, with coats you can see your face in are a passion. I grew up with Siamese in the family, and got my first ornamental in 1987 as a birthday present - the dye was set then  I love the way they look, long and sleek like feline racing cars. The two breeds are the same really, just Siamese have their colour restricted to their extemeties and have blue eyes instead of being the same colour all over (unless they are tortie or tabby) with green eyes. Both breeds love people, are way to intelligent for their own good and are ever so slightly demented in the nicest possible way, packed full of purrsonality. They are devoted to their slaves. But they come with a warning - one is never enough


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> That's an easy one to answer
> 
> Have I bored you yet lol


Not at all - wanted to hear all about them - that is why I asked.
I have met Siamese before but only as rescue cats but have never come across an Ori - Would these breeds be jealous of children and other animals though?

Emily


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I breed modern type siamese and orientals. I love all red series siamese and oris and ornamental blacks, with coats you can see your face in are a passion. I grew up with Siamese in the family, and got my first ornamental in 1987 as a birthday present - the dye was set then  I love the way they look, long and sleek like feline racing cars. The two breeds are the same really, just Siamese have their colour restricted to their extemeties and have blue eyes instead of being the same colour all over (unless they are tortie or tabby) with green eyes. Both breeds love people, are way to intelligent for their own good and are ever so slightly demented in the nicest possible way, packed full of purrsonality. They are devoted to their slaves. But they come with a warning - one is never enough


Ya see as i said..a lot like myself except i am (sadly a one off


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Not at all - wanted to hear all about them - that is why I asked.
> I have met Siamese before but only as rescue cats but have never come across an Ori - Would these breeds be jealous of children and other animals though?
> 
> Emily


They love being part of a family-as long as they are topcat-other breeds,not so sure about,think it would depend,Kat will know more


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I am one day considering purchasing pedigree breed cats to show and eventually breed (I am talking 3 years min though). I'm really fond of the idea of an Ocicat because they're supposedly good pets which would be the main purpose of any animal in my home.
> 
> Just because I'm nosy - what breed do you have and what made you chose it?
> 
> Emily


Ragdolls..

They are beautifull, big fluffy cats who are very intellegent and love human company.

They are not too demanding and love being picked up and cuddled and just generally being with you. I wouldn't have any other breed!

Have a look at my album on my profile to see some pics of my little Ragdoll boy


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Not at all - wanted to hear all about them - that is why I asked.
> I have met Siamese before but only as rescue cats but have never come across an Ori - Would these breeds be jealous of children and other animals though?
> 
> Emily


Our Ori's happily share our home with 2 dogs (and 2 Bengals), we don't have small children but we have homed quite a few Orientals to home where there are children and it all works out fine. Provided that the children respect the kitten/cat, then the Ori's love the extra attention. They are a very sociable breed who thrive on attention and they have to join in with whatever the family is doing. So if you're doing a jigsaw puzzle, or taking a shower, or trying to read a paper, they will always try to help in their own special way


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> Not at all - wanted to hear all about them - that is why I asked.
> I have met Siamese before but only as rescue cats but have never come across an Ori - Would these breeds be jealous of children and other animals though?
> 
> Emily


see my website to see all my Ragdolls and Kittens,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> see my website to see all my Ragdolls and Kittens,


Your website is adorable!!  you have some beautifull cats/kittens.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Linda I just went onto your site to have a look. You have some gorgeous cats (Annie is beautiful) and I love the kitten photos. This will be a daft question but I've only ever dealt with shorthair breeds so bear with me lol. I noticed in the photo of your 8 day old babies with the eyes open that the the hair covering is still relatively short. How long does it take for the babies to start to get the longer hair?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> So if you're doing a jigsaw puzzle, or taking a shower, or trying to read a paper, they will always try to help in their own special way


Sounds like lots of fun!!!
My husband loves the oriental blues and reds - I must confess to being more a fan of the exotic breeds but I loved the Siamese's personality!

Kittens growing up quickly - they're having a full out fight over a nipple already!!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I'm in love with Myrtle - she is so cute and very quirky looking too.
Not suprised she's a little champ - or her dad he is stunning!!!

Emily


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Schimmel said:


> Linda I just went onto your site to have a look. You have some gorgeous cats (Annie is beautiful) and I love the kitten photos. This will be a daft question but I've only ever dealt with shorthair breeds so bear with me lol. I noticed in the photo of your 8 day old babies with the eyes open that the the hair covering is still relatively short. How long does it take for the babies to start to get the longer hair?


they are fluffy and its hard to say, i dont take much notice, but some are fluffier than others, they get full colour around 3yrs, and mature around the age of 4years,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kittens growing up quickly - they're having a full out fight over a nipple already!!!
Reply With Quote
Know what you mean we have 16 teats,(2 mums) and 10 babies all wanting that special one teat-and they don't half give it some to get it then it's like a big kitty pile up with 2 smart arses in their own spacious spot


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Thank you   I'm very proud of both of them 



Emstarz said:


> I'm in love with Myrtle - she is so cute and very quirky looking too.
> Not suprised she's a little champ - or her dad he is stunning!!!
> 
> Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> they are fluffy and its hard to say, i dont take much notice, but some are fluffier than others, they get full colour around 3yrs, and mature around the age of 4years,


I had read on your Ragdoll profile on your web site about them maturing at a later age. It's always fascinating how to see aspects of totally different breeds


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 4 Siamese and 1 lovely Oriental Queen  but this amount will soon change  I also have 10 kittens age 12 weeks


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

AHA!!! I knew it May!! who are you keeping?????????????? (not counting of course a certain kitten who may soon be leaving Rich's home and heading towards Bolton


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

may said:


> I have 4 Siamese and 1 lovely Oriental Queen  but this amount will soon change  I also have 10 kittens age 12 weeks


I love the chocolate ones and your run is a wonderful idea - whatever I end up deciding - breeding, fostering or just adding to my moggie collection I am getting hubby to build one of these onto the new house !!!

Thanks for a fab idea

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

If I had it my way and if the lottery loved me I would have a huge personal cattery with all different breeds hire some experts to help me and live with them.

I would happily adopt every cat around my area if I had the money.

Oh well I will continue on my lottery quest


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> If I had it my way and if the lottery loved me I would have a huge personal cattery with all different breeds hire some experts to help me and live with them.
> 
> I would happily adopt every cat around my area if I had the money.
> 
> Oh well I will continue on my lottery quest


Oh me too!!!
When those numbers come up all the local cats will have homes 
I am currently trying to work out if I can afford to keep all my kittens - of course I can't but when there's a will...

After looking at loads of breeds today I'm coming to the conclusion that I love them all so much - I think I will probably foster cats as soon as my house is built - I am going to contact a local rescue centre to get info on how I can help.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have Norwegian Forest Cats. It took me 6 months of research and looking at different breeds to decide which breed I wanted and would suit us, it was the Norwegians & the Maine Coons. There is just something that bit extra special about the Wegies. The Coonies I find a bit too manic, they can be like bulls in a china shop, lol. I did showing for 5 years, until i'd got some knowledge and friends behind me, then last year we had our 1st litter with our Blue Queen. The litter we had 5 weeks ago is only our 2nd, with our Black Tortie Smoke Queen this time.*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

There don't seem to be a lot of shows in Ireland and most are held in Dublin 
One cat club holds one close to me which I think in Feb and Oct which I shall definitely be attending. If I want to show one of my moggies - what should I expect and how do they have to look - how do you prepare them etc etc...

Any information would be helpful.

I don't think I'll be getting a pedigree for a good few years longer now as I will probably need a lot more spare money - I imagine I may have to return to the UK to bring back one of real quality (not that I think the breeders here aren't but there would be limited choice) and to travel to shows etc. It is something to look forward to when my kids are grown - 

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

WooHoo my vet is sorting me out a deal to have all cats/kittens sorted and jabbed a long with a payment plan.
Love him now as I have the options of keeping all the kittens - will prob have them done anyway as it may take me a while to find a suitable owner here that will sort them out and not just leave them outside. 
Now do you think Zelda would like her kittens kept here it will she want rid when they get older and is it sensible to have 4 neutered girls and a boy (also sorted) in one house? 

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Very good news that your vet is being so helpful  It makes such a big difference when you have a good vet 

As for the question about Zelda, that's possibly something only you can answer in that you know your Zelda better than anyone else and you know her temperament and personality. We have kept babies here before from our mums. The babies are now adults and the mum's were perfectly happy when their kids stayed here  One of our mum's and her grown up daughters still sleep curled up in each other's arms every night which is soooooooo sweet


----------



## ceefirr (Apr 15, 2008)

I have maine coons and they are so friendly as well ours like to play fetch and bring things back to us they are lovely semi long hair and are easy to keep with reg grooming the coats are easy to maintain and do not take a lot of brushing. If you are showing its diffrent as they need reg baths and more brushing ect trhe coons like water if intrduced to it early They are wonderful cats Build a Website - Create a Blog - Squarespace I have just about finnished my web site I have more pics to add over the weekend.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Emstarz - mine are moggies but I have a mother and two of her daughters who are now about 14/13 and they are always snuggling up together - sometimes all three of them in a tiny bed - looks so funny with bits of them hanging out.

I've also got a younger (neutered) male of 11 months and his sister who has just had a litter of five. I'd love to keep them all but I have to be practical as I don't have a huge house or garden and finances are tight so I will just be keeping one - or maybe two - and am hoping Mum and babes will still get on fine when babes are all grown.

I love seeing them all asleep together or washing each other or playing. They are great company for each other when I am at work.

Lumpy


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have Ragdolls because they are just adorable!

Personality - They love human company, playfull, not too demanding unlike alot of other breeds, very intellegant, gentle (I have never had one scratch even when bathing them!), good with kids, extremely affectionate and love being picked up and cuddled!

Appearance - I love their soft, semi long haired coat which is very low maintenence, bright blue eyes, big chunky bone structure.. just stunning cats!

They also are not pre disposed to any health conditions as they are a hybrid breed


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I have Maine coons. Not a breeder, just a pet owner. We bought our first and only MC 15 years ago when they were not that common.

Was loving, interested in what you were doing and tried to help, lap cat, played with water, huge (22lbs at one point but vet said 'Diet!')

We now have 2 adopted ex breeding MC cats at 2 and 3 - the male chirrups, is loving and wilful, both are mad and run aroud the house willy nilly and play at any opportunity. The female is more of a lap cat and more intelligent but is not so much of a clown as the male.

However, MCs are adaptable and I think that if you were getting a kitten and you wanted a specific temperment then the MC breeder could advise. I was so impressed by a MC breeder who had selected a particular kitten for a wheelchair bound person who wanted a cat who could cope with that life style and was a lap cat too - worked out so well.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> There don't seem to be a lot of shows in Ireland and most are held in Dublin
> One cat club holds one close to me which I think in Feb and Oct which I shall definitely be attending. If I want to show one of my moggies - what should I expect and how do they have to look - how do you prepare them etc etc...
> 
> Any information would be helpful.
> ...


Hi Ems,

There are a couple of shows up North that cat peeps come over from Ireland to. I have met people at the Blackpool show and Cumbria show that have made the journey over and it was lovely to meet them and have a chat. Would they be very far for you to get to?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Schimmel said:


> AHA!!! I knew it May!! who are you keeping?????????????? (not counting of course a certain kitten who may soon be leaving Rich's home and heading towards Bolton


I agree with you Kat Orientals are addictive
I got my first Oriental girl from you! and I love her to peacesshe is the light of my life, my darling Guinness stole my heart  my second Oriental came from Rich! my bi colour he is a stunning little boy who I hope will become Guinness's husband in the future I will always love Siamese too they are everything I want in a companion and so intelligent


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hi Ems,
> 
> There are a couple of shows up North that cat peeps come over from Ireland to. I have met people at the Blackpool show and Cumbria show that have made the journey over and it was lovely to meet them and have a chat. Would they be very far for you to get to?


I am all the way down South 
Probably would be quicker to fly from Waterford airport to Luton, Birmingham or Manchester - know anything about traveling with cats - are there breeds that are more calm about that kind of thing?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Tricky one Ems if that is your nearest. I would go with the more placid breeds if you are considering flying over for shows  I was thinking like you were just a boat ride across to the North of England but Geography has never been my strong point, pmsl  Must be peeps from Northern Ireland that have come over by ferry to the shows I expect, doh!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Would imagine it is - I live within the bottom right bit - there are shows in Cork which is bottom left and about 2hrs plus drive - Limerick which is also 2hrs west and Dublin which is 3/4hrs North.
All the supreme shows are in Dublin - I'm only just working the system out - would you need to attend supreme shows aswell if you were trying to get a top title?
The boat is 3hrs over to Wales - and I'm a little terrified by the things. I had to drag my two moggies onto it when we moved here and they have to stay in the car below deck so not an experience I'd repeat for the sake of a show


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

yes they do Chrissy-they sneak on board when the skivvy's load up the potatoes and hope no-one hears the cats mewing along the wayAmazing to think that even Ireland have actual planes-dunno when that happened


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> yes they do Chrissy-they sneak on board when the skivvy's load up the potatoes and hope no-one hears the cats mewing along the wayAmazing to think that even Ireland have actual planes-dunno when that happened


LOL 
You should see the airport (shed)!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> yes they do Chrissy-they sneak on board when the skivvy's load up the potatoes and hope no-one hears the cats mewing along the wayAmazing to think that even Ireland have actual planes-dunno when that happened


Naughty!!!!! I will get you for that


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> Naughty!!!!! I will get you for that


Only coz you know your worst for it


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

PMSL you naughty Bolton people, Ems you would me more than welcome in Lancashire here if you ever want to be put up for the night  If you need to be put up overnight for a show just give me a shout!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

PMSL you naughty Bolton people, Ems you would me more than welcome in Lancashire here if you ever want to be put up for the night


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> PMSL you naughty Bolton people, Ems you would me more than welcome in Lancashire here if you ever want to be put up for the night


That is such a kind offer - would love to visit for a show one day even if I can't bring a cat - and to see your babies in the fur - will prob be a while before my non-furs allow me the freedom but something I'll look forward to 

ps - my husband's the Irish one I'm a Londoner - am I still welcome


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I am completely unbiased as to race, colour, creed, background. So some cockney geezer chick would be more than welcome to stay here, okey dokey lass? , pmsl!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I am completely unbiased as to race, colour, creed, background. So some cockney geezer chick would be more than welcome to stay here, okey dokey lass? , pmsl!


Oh and I'm partial to a ciggy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No probs with that at all lass, one of my kits due to be born might come out smoking a pipe, maybe I should get an asbo ready just in case pmsl


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha*


----------

